# PFN_LIST_Corrupt Blue Screen



## Jackle75

Good day, I just installed the trail version of Flight Simulator X. I wanted to check it out before I purchased it. Well, I running into problems when I try to play the game. Everytime I start the game I receive a blue screen with different stop errors. I ran winDbg and I was able to identify most of the stop error caused by my firewall and anti-virus software but this one hase me stompted.

1100 GHZ AMD Processor
380MB SDRAM
GeForce MX4000 Vid Card w/128 mb memory

Here is the results from winDbg posted below,,, Not sure if this will be much help but here it is.

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.6.0007.5
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini092606-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SVC*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 2) UP Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055a420
Debug session time: Tue Sep 26 00:06:47.589 2006 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:21.179
Loading Kernel Symbols
.......................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 4E, {99, 0, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiRestoreTransitionPte+161 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc). If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 00000000, page frame number
Arg3: 00000000, current page state
Arg4: 00000000, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x4E

TRAP_FRAME: f3a18c24 -- (.trap fffffffff3a18c24)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=083a7000 ebx=81911870 ecx=00001000 edx=fffff000 esi=0839d000 edi=083a7000
eip=80565579 esp=f3a18c98 ebp=f3a18ca0 iopl=0 nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010287
nt!ProbeForWrite+0x39:
80565579 8a06 mov al,byte ptr [esi] ds:0023:0839d000=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 8052231a to 8053331e

STACK_TEXT: 
f3a18b6c 8052231a 0000004e 00000099 00000000 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b
f3a18b8c 80515ec6 00000000 ffffffff 00000001 nt!MiRestoreTransitionPte+0x161
f3a18ba4 80515d59 00000001 804fb730 c0300080 nt!MiRemovePageFromList+0xd5
f3a18bac 804fb730 c0300080 c0020e74 817a2988 nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x56
f3a18bc4 804e93bd 0839d000 c0020e74 817a2988 nt!MiResolveDemandZeroFault+0xa5
f3a18c0c 804e1718 00000000 0839d000 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x7e8
f3a18c0c 80565579 00000000 0839d000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xcc
f3a18ca0 805712b4 0838c048 0001aeda 00000001 nt!ProbeForWrite+0x39
f3a18d38 804de7ec 0000058c 00000000 00000000 nt!NtReadFile+0x8a
f3a18d38 7c90eb94 0000058c 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xf8
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
00fdfcbc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90eb94

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiRestoreTransitionPte+161
8052231a e8e255fcff call nt!MiDecrementShareCount (804e7901)

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1

SYMBOL_NAME: nt!MiRestoreTransitionPte+161

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 42250ff9

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x4E_nt!MiRestoreTransitionPte+161

BUCKET_ID: 0x4E_nt!MiRestoreTransitionPte+161

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

I ran the microsoft memory diagnostics tool all night last night (10HRS) and it didn't detect any errors.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jackle75

Is there a tool I can use to check the memory on my video card?


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Offhand I don't know any, but it's the RAM I would be checking.

I believe I have also seen this error caused by a heat damaged CPU, but I don't think I bookmarked the thread.
Overheating would be a significant concern here.

And have you used "driver verifier"?

http://www.osronline.com/article.cfm?id=334

Windows has a built in driver tester that may find something.

Before using it you must ensure that you can start in Safe Mode and return from it. If verifier issues a STOP screen, rebooting in Safe Mode is the only way to reset it.

In its default configuration verifier tests "unsigned" drivers; I'd try that first. But you can take the more advanced "developer" options and have it test all drivers under maximum conditions.

There's less to it than meets the eye in this MS article:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;244617

To run verifier simply go to Start > run and enter:

*verifier.exe*

and select "standard configuration" and follow the prompts.

It will run on the next reboot. If it finds something you will get a Blue Screen STOP message.

Ignore the STOP parameters -- they are specific to verifier. The only thing important is the driver file name if it finds one.

If you get a STOP screen you will have to reboot to Safe Mode and run verifier again and have it "delete existing settings"

If you do not get a STOP message you can run it again checking all drivers; driver verifier will continue to run on every boot up until you run:

verifier /reset

or use the graphical interface to delete existing settings.

Beginners Guides: Diagnosing Bad Memory

Windows Memory Diagnostic 
Memtest86 - A Stand-alone Memory Diagnostic


----------



## Jackle75

Thanks for the reply! I removed the memory, clean the contacts, and reseated the memory. I also downloaded 3dmarks03 to test out the video card. This is a really neat tool. If anyone like to try it out just google 3dmark. I do have a heat problem, I took a fan and removed the side cover and placed the fan next to the pc, so far I haven't been received any stop errors while running the game.

I'll give windows verifier a try. I'm going to seek other options for cooling once I purchase and install it, I will return and give a reply post on the outcome. 

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Well it does sound like you may need some additional cooling -- perhaps a new fan and some arctic silver heatsinking paste.

If you need some support on that a thread in the hardware forum would be your best bet. The system builders hang out there.

If you use verifier.exe, be sure to disable (reset) it after a couple of runs or it will just continue to run for no purpose every startup.


----------

